# Lane Limited � Bulk #101 BCA



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lane Limited - Bulk #101 BCA*

Lane Limited - Bulk #101 BCA

This is one of those bulk tobaccos sold at tobacco shops all over the country, most likely under hundreds of different names. My only tobacco shop, Old Virginia Tobacco Company, sells it as Ebony and it is one of the first tobacco shop blends that I ever tried. It is described as: _"Fire-cured Cavendish tobaccos discreetly flavored to produce an extremely mild, slow burning cool smoke."_


















In The Tin/Pouch
When you smell this tobacco you will have no doubt that it is an aromatic, this jet black Cavendish tobacco has a mild aroma of vanilla and a hint of chocolate. This is one of those bulk tobaccos that always seem overly moist, so quite a bit of drying time is necessary. I found that if I left some out overnight it was ready by morning.

The Burn
Once again a good deal of drying time is necessary, but when properly dried this will light without a great deal of trouble. If dried to the proper moisture level relights shouldn't be necessary, and this tobacco will burn well. This is a very cool burning tobacco, and in a cob there was usually no moisture issues what so ever. However, in a briar, especially if not dried long enough, there will be some gurgle though it is easily remedied by running a pipe cleaner down the stem of the pipe. At the end there is usually some moisture/goop at the bottom of the bowl, and if the tobacco was still a bit moist there may even be some wet unburned tobacco.

The Smoke
The main flavor I can taste is a mild vanilla flavor that's not too sweet, yet still satisfies my aromatic sweet tooth. The smoke is thick and cool, and surprisingly is not bitey at all. Now I suppose if you really abuse the stuff it would bite you, as would any tobacco, but I tested this stuff pretty hard and had no issues with tongue bite. 

The Aroma
The comments I have gotten from this one lead me to believe that it isn't the best smelling aromatic, but isn't as strong as most English blends. It is still sweet, but a little pungent or musty. 

The Packaging and Price
This tobacco is sold in bulk at hundreds of tobacco shops. Unfortunately they almost always rename them to make them sound unique to their shop and they may not be forthcoming with the actual name if you ask them. I purchased mine from www.wvsmokeshop.com, anyone who has bought bulk tobaccos from them knows that they only sell in preset amounts, though not a big deal. They sell this blend in 1oz, 4oz, 8oz, 1lb, and 5lb amounts for $1.89, $6.39, $12.69, $24.99, and $124.95 respectively. This can also be bought at www.smokingpipes.com starting at $3.39 an ounce, or www.pipesandcigars.com starting at $4.04 an ounce.

The Bottom Line
This is not a strong aromatic and the flavors won't knock you over, but it is a good smoke. Even with the moisture issues this tobacco can have I still love the stuff, it was one of my first experiences with pipe tobacco and I have always enjoyed it. When I realize it wasn't exclusive to them I really wanted to know what its real name was. Of course they wouldn't tell me because they knew I would buy it somewhere else, and why shouldn't I they were charging something like $5 an ounce for it. This is an all-around good mild aromatic tobacco, and I would recommend it to anyone who is looking for an inexpensive mildly flavored aromatic. The only word of caution I will give it that this stuff doesn't keep, don't buy more than you will use in a few months otherwise you will find that all the flavor is gone. But I will be keeping a few ounces with my open tobaccos. 

My Other Reviews
A tour of drug store blends, stop one: John Middleton's Carter Hall
A tour of drug store blends, stop two: John Middleton's Prince Albert
A tour of drug store blends, stop three: Pinkerton Tobacco Company - Granger
GL Pease - Lagonda
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Bob's Chocolate Flake
McClelland - Bulk #805 Carolina Deluxe
McClelland - Holiday Spirit
Dan Tobacco - Blue Note


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Lane Limited - Bulk #101 BCA*

You write fantastic reviews Nick, keep up the great work!


----------

